# my band: BIAS live in Berlin @ Bonsai Konzert



## Bias (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi,
these are the videos of BIAS performance at Bonsai Konzert in Berlin, only two months after their formation.
Bonsai Konzert’s format only allows acoustic setup, so we arranged the songs of our EP (coming soon..) to fit in.


This one is “Heart & Mind”, and is a most romantic ballad
[video=youtube;KL63McRrWu8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL63McRrWu8[/video]


This one is called “Awareness, and is an melodic rock track
[video=youtube;b8W-LxIcOHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8W-LxIcOHQ[/video]


you can find the original studio version of “Heart & Mind” following this link (until monday): https://soundcloud.com/bias-official/bias-heart-mind


BIAS: https://www.facebook.com/officialbiasmusic


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nicely done, great sound on acoustic gear. I assume since you traveled from Berlin to Edmonton you are planning a tour through parts of Canada. Post more when you have some.

:smile-new:


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Very well done, I enjoyed that a lot.


----------



## Bias (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you so much! these comments means a lot for me and for us!
We haven't been together for very long as a group and its gold for us! 

and now...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1g8mzrNAto
Here we go! The new video by BIAS in Berlin @ Bonsai Konzert!You can find the super-rock studio version here—> https://soundcloud.com/bias-official/never-give-up


----------



## Bias (Sep 14, 2014)

Check out the new BIAS song “The Inner Enemy” here (https://soundcloud.com/bias-official/bias-the-inner-enemy) 
 An extract of the song will be part of a short film soundtrack (shot in Berlin)
 that will be soon released: The Birthday (http://www.creative-city-berlin.de/en/person/DanielaL/portfolio/album/76659/#.VCPMcgCxCtM.facebook and check out also the FB page here -> https://www.facebook.com/thebirthdayshortfilm?fref=ts)


Check out also the acoustic live version of this song performed by Bias in Berlin at Bonsai Konzert here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWTywPEa5e8
Enjoy!


----------

